# Sun block for dogs?



## 02SVT (Jan 15, 2011)

My one pup has a pink nose. While at the vet, he mentioned it would be a good idea to put some sun block on her nose. What to use though? Are one of these non toxic baby sun blocks going to be ok? If its on her nose, some is going to be licked off without a doubt.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I have the same problem with my cat. She's got white ears and nose and that ain't so good in the Florida sun. 
I actually found a sunblock at the local petshop, called Nutri-Vet Sun Defence. SPF15, UVA and UVB. Titanium Dioxide is the main ingredient. 
Oh, bloody hell. Now I'm actually reading the small print on the label, I see it says for external use on dogs only. I know I found it in the cat aisle, so looks like I'd better check it out.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

on Tobi we have always used Coppertone waterbabies 30spf, and he's yet to show discomfort from a burn, we put on his ears front and back, and his face where his tongue can't get it.

here is a link to the products we currently use.

Coppertone® Pure & Simple Lotion SPF 50 Sunscreen


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I use zinc oxide on the kids!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

The sunscreen I use for myself has micronized zinc oxide as the active ingredient, which I prefer over titanium dioxide because of the better protection. I don't use sunscreen on my dog, though; I'm sure he'd lick it off. I'm interested in hearing other people's opinions on sunscreen for dogs. Maybe consuming miniscule amounts won't do much, but I'm pretty paranoid!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It is hard to know whats the right thing to do. Risk ingesting the sunblock chemicals, try to keep them out of the sun altogether, or watch them probably develop skin cancers. 
I've seen a cat who had it's ears amputated because of skin cancer and another with absolutely horrible skin cancers eating away at it's nose.
My cat has the pink ears and nose, the worst kind. So she gets the sunblock whenever we go out on the boat or if there is a chance she's going to be in the sun for a while.
I'm keeping a look out for some white zinc for her - as long as it's put on thickly, it will provide a total barrier block from the sun.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Serendipity said:


> The sunscreen I use for myself has micronized zinc oxide as the active ingredient, which I prefer over titanium dioxide because of the better protection. I don't use sunscreen on my dog, though; I'm sure he'd lick it off. I'm interested in hearing other people's opinions on sunscreen for dogs. Maybe consuming miniscule amounts won't do much, but I'm pretty paranoid!


There aren't many places on a dogs face that they can really access i wouldn't put it on his lips or anything like that, Tobi gets it on his nose from the tip to in between his eyes, i then hold his eyes closed and run my hands down from his ears over his eyelids and along his muzzle but about 1/2 inch up from the bottom of his upper lip as his tongue isn't very long. for the ears, i get most of the pink front and back and down the back of his head a little bit. Just be careful when applying so its not in places they can lick. With mine i'm sure i could probably do his entire body and be safe as he's not very flexible lol.

also when i apply it, i keep him distracted for about 10 minutes after so just pre-plan when you are going out in the sun for long times and get a kong ready to distract them while it dries up a bit.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky also has a pink nose but he usually avoids the sun like a vampire! We do take him for walks though, so I'm thinking I should probably put something on his nose. Chelsy has lost most of the hair on her back so it might be a good idea for her. Thanks for the tips.

Oh, his nose is black in the picture but it turned pink when he got to be 2 years old. Most white Chows have their pink noses colored with magic markers for dog shows, almost none of them keep their black noses.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Tobi said:


> There aren't many places on a dogs face that they can really access i wouldn't put it on his lips or anything like that, Tobi gets it on his nose from the tip to in between his eyes, i then hold his eyes closed and run my hands down from his ears over his eyelids and along his muzzle but about 1/2 inch up from the bottom of his upper lip as his tongue isn't very long. for the ears, i get most of the pink front and back and down the back of his head a little bit. Just be careful when applying so its not in places they can lick. With mine i'm sure i could probably do his entire body and be safe as he's not very flexible lol.
> 
> also when i apply it, i keep him distracted for about 10 minutes after so just pre-plan when you are going out in the sun for long times and get a kong ready to distract them while it dries up a bit.


Thanks! Do you use sunscreen specifically for dogs? I don't think there is a zinc oxide dog sunscreen out there, but I prefer zinc. The sunblock I use for my face is an SPF 30+ sunblock/moisturizer and is very light, without any white streaks. It's all natural and I don't see any potentially harmful ingredients. Do you think I could just use mine on the dog? 

Here are the ingredients: 

ACTIVE INGREDIENT: Micronized Zinc oxide 19%. INACTIVE INGREDIENTS: Aloe barbadensis (organic aloe vera gel), Purified Water (aqua), Capric/caprylic triglycerides (derived from coconut oil), Glycerin (vegetable), Hyaluronic acid (vegan source), Glyceryl stearate SE (derived from vegetable oil), Stearic acid, Lecithin phospholipid, Tocopherol (vitamin E), Allantoin, Vitis vinifera (grape) seed extract.


----------

